# Error 1631



## StanC (Dec 4, 2001)

We have Win XP, IE for browser and Outlook (2003) for client. From time to time - even when no one is sitting at the computer, a dialog box appears that says: "WINDOWS DELAYED WRITE FAILED. Windows unable to save all the data for the file \$mft. The data has been lost" 
When I click OK - another box comes up with the same message. Sometimes an additional box appears that says: "windows installer error 1631"
Sometimes when this happens - I can't get back to the desktop, or the mouse no longer works - and I have to shut down the power and re-boot.

Any thoughts?

StanC


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Disabling drive caching on the systems hard drive will usually solve the delayed write fail error.

The windows installer error is a but more puzzling as that error usually only shows up during a failed install of something. Perhaps in this case an automatic update? Check the event viewer for more information.


----------



## StanC (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks for the response.
I just got a new message when trying to bring up OUTLOOK: "Windows was unable to save all the data for the file \$Directory. The data has been lost. This error may be caused by a failure of your computer hardware or network connection. Please try to save this file elsewhere"

Do you think this is the same kind of issue that you have already addressed?

StanC


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Possible. You really need to check the event viewer. If there are lots of disk errors in the system log then your hard drive is failing.


----------



## StanC (Dec 4, 2001)

Problem is - I don't know what I'm looking for in the Event Viewer. There seem to be 2 TYPES of events; Information and Warnings.
Among the warnings for this date - many show as a SOURCE > FTDISK.
The event numbers are mostly 50 and 57.

StanC


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Turn of caching on the hard drive. If that doesn't work the drive is going bad.


----------



## StanC (Dec 4, 2001)

Right. But I need to know how to turn off the cashe. Can you advise?

StanC


----------

